# Outlook 2007 disabled links



## sdpippin (Dec 16, 2007)

Links in my email messages are disabled. Phishing filter is turned off and check box is cleared to disable links yet links are still disabled. Error message says "This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator." If anyone knows how to solve this problem I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## florent (Dec 13, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem. It started just a few days ago. I will be anxious to see the replies to your posting.


----------



## lovelyevents4u (Feb 23, 2009)

I have recently experienced the same problem, has anyone received a solution?


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Is IE set as the default browser on your computer?


----------



## lovelyevents4u (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, IE 8 is my default browser.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you copy and paste the link into IE's address bar or is that also disabled?


----------



## lovelyevents4u (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I am able to copy and paste the links.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Is there any other phishing or other filter out there outside of Outlook that could be causing this? What about the IE settings? Do you have any toolbars in IE that check for link safety (such as WOT or something like that)? What about your anti-spyware or anti-virus software?


----------



## lovelyevents4u (Feb 23, 2009)

Problem solved by uninstalling IE 8 and going back to IE 7.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

OK, good to know. Thanks for posting back.


----------



## j4ck4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am having this problem and am still running IE7, can anyone help?


----------



## ShannFogle (Nov 10, 2010)

This happened to me recently. Google Chrom came installed on my new computer. When I unistalled it, all IE links were disabled throughout the computer, desktop and Outlook. I have made IE my default browser and have checked all security settings in computer and email. All links work EXCEPT in Outlook 2007. Nothing I try works. I cannot click on a link and open it from Outlook. I can copy and paste it in IE and it works (now). Any other ideas?


----------



## lovelyevents4u (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is one possible solution from Microsoft: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929867


----------

